# Slingshot(?) Scaring



## Gruenenfelder (Sep 20, 2016)

Hey everybody!

I'm not sure if anybody else does this, but I *LOVE* watching videos of haunts online. Anyway, I was watching one of the "Voodoo" maze at Knott's Scary Farm and came across a scare I found awesome...





Time is 1:11 to 1:18 (approximately)

Just wondering the name of this, if any of you do it, and how one could get into doing this kind of scare. Thanks!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Looks like a bungee cord jump system that some haunts use. I found a discussion of an approach here:

http://www.hauntworld.com/haunted_h...to-build-a-Raised-Platform-lunge-bungee-scare


----------



## Gruenenfelder (Sep 20, 2016)

Thank you!


----------



## rjprod (Dec 20, 2013)

The actual unit used in the video is the Slingshot by Studio Tek. It is the only unit used by must of the amusement parks. They do not create their own effect. Remember this effect involves the safety of not only your actor but patrons on EVERY JUMP. That is why the parks use the Studio Tek equipment exclusively. Here's a link: http://www.studiotekfx.com/slingshot.html


----------

